# Papier Mache and Cardboard Nesting Boxes



## Dad Heykoop (Jan 18, 2004)

TerriB asked me in my last post about nesting boxes we make and use for our pigeons. I thought it was worth it's own separate post.

We needed boxes we could make from very inexpensive materials. After some experimentation to figure out what the birds preferred this is what we came up with:

I don't have the capability to submit a drawing, so picture an 11" X 11" X 11" cube with the front corner lopped off leaving only the back three inches of the roof and the front wall cut down to five inches. Add a two inch wide flat perch sticking out along the front edge. We have found that our pigeons prefer these boxes to the more enclosed variety. They also seem to prefer this size to the larger or smaller ones.

The carcass is made from corrugated cardboard assembled with masking tape. For a single box the masking tape is adequate. I usually build four box units and for added strength I reinforce the dividers with cardboard strips folded into right angles and attach them with hotmelt glue. The front perch is just a five inch wide piece of cardboard attached to the front edge and then folded two inch out and the remaining three inches is attached lower on the front of the box so that the two inch portion sits flat. We cover this carcass inside and out with a layer of papier mache. The birds like the papier mache raw but if you want the boxes to last it is a good idea to paint at least the outside of the box with whatever leftover paint you have laying around. Don't paint the perches it makes them slick and your pigeons will hate them. A couple wood screws with washers will attach them anywhere you need them.

Couple of helpful hints. I start by making a template out of cereal box cardboard. 11 X 11 X 11, mark three inches from the back of the square on the top edge, measure up five inches and mark the front, draw a line between the two marks and cut off the corner. From that you can trace and cut all your sides and dividers. The dimensions for all your other parts are there. I'm sure this is all clear as mud but I'm trying. Make sure you don't do all the papier mache at one time. The cardboard will get soggy and sag. Make sure each of your paper strips also crosses at least one joint in the cardboard.

These boxes are somewhat labour intensive. For us the upside is that a lot of the work can be safely accomplished by my four children and they love it. They also cost next to nothing to make. Most of the stuff we use would otherwise go into the recycle bin or the garbage.

The birds take to them almost immediately. Papa often uses the three inch roof as a perch to keep watch where he can see not only danger but his little family at the same time. Mom has ample room to feed the squabs. When they get bigger the parents will sit on the front perch while feeding them. There is also almost no danger of anybody falling out.

For what it is worth.


----------



## DPyra (Jan 22, 2004)

Awesome! Both the idea and the description. Sounds like an excellent project for those of us that like to make what our birds use ourselves. Thank you so much! I'm a fan of cardboard myself. Used a large box, packing tape and flexible screening to house my pigeons when I first got them. I'm always on the lookout for ideas like this. Thanks again!


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I use cardboard too! I have wooden nests too but my birds really like the cardboard better. I just use boot box size and cut a hole in it for them to enter but for some reason the closer to the ground the better.

One of the boxes ended up on the floor (no nest in it) and when I found it their were two pairs fighting for this ground nest. Some even leave their "high rise" wood nests for the cardboard ones on the ground...

I think the cardborad nests are cleaner too because you just toss them after chicks are raised and replace with new ones.


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

hi everybody, if you can get your hands on some milk boxes they to make great nest boxes. you can stack them on top of each other. and when it comes time to clean them you can just hose them off.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi Dad Heykoop,

Thanks for taking the time to describe your techniques. Excellent bit of recycling!

------------------
Terri B


----------

